# Hallo mousey people :)



## PresqueVu (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't currently have any pet fancy mice, but it doesn't stop me wanting to hear about them!

In the past I've had quite a few, rescue and rehomes, including a lovely neutered boy called Drew. I'll definately having some more in the future, but have to move house first.

I currently have two trios of mongolian gerbils, and a breeding colony of African Pygmy Dormice.

I was asked to link to this place, so thought I'd come and have a mooch around and see what you are like here 

So, yes, Hi everyone!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## bakerlady (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, nice to meet you.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome 
I'd love to see pictures of your gerbils. I have three myself: a black male and two burmese females


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. It's good to see the mouse community linking up again after the closure of AAM.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi PresqueVu!!!  Nice to have another familiar face around


----------



## PresqueVu (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello PV!


----------

